# la donne /changer la donne/nouvelle donne



## Ludivine

Buenas noches! Bonsoir!

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment traduire "changer la donne " en espagnol?

exemple : Cette politique se fonde sur la solidarité, "c'est ce qui change toute la donne".

Merci! Gracias!


----------



## terepere

Ludivine said:
			
		

> Buenas noches! Bonsoir!
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment traduire "changer la donne " en espagnol?
> 
> exemple : Cette politique se fonde sur la solidarité, "c'est ce qui change toute la donne".
> 
> Merci! Gracias!


 

*Te propongo: *

*Lo que cambia toda la situación/ lo que cambia el reparto de papeles/el reparto del poder. Yo creo que dependiendo del contexto puedes meter el sustantivo que quieras para indicar que se ha cambiado  de la situación/ del reparto de poder...*

* "La nouvelle donne" yo lo traduzco por la nueva situación, por ejemplo.*

*A ver qué te parece. *


----------



## Ludivine

Hola Terepere! 

Que piensas de "es lo que hace la diferencia"? No sé si se dice en espanol pero bueno! 

Me gusta tu idea de "cambia la situacion". Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!

Hasta prontito!


----------



## ed-hipo

"cortar la baraja" puede ser no?


----------



## terepere

Ludivine said:
			
		

> Hola Terepere!
> 
> Que piensas de "es lo que hace la diferencia"? No sé si se dice en espanol pero bueno!
> 
> Yo diría *es lo que marca la diferencia.* ¿Lo quieres emplear para changer la donne? Bueno, no significa lo mismo en la frase, pero a lo mejor sí en el contexto.
> 
> Me gusta tu idea de "cambia la situacion". Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!
> 
> Hasta prontito!


 
Gracias! Hasta pronto!


----------



## totor

otra posibilidad es

"cambiar las reglas del juego"


----------



## vinnitraduce

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¿Qué significa la expresión "la donne est bousculée"?

¿Alguién me echa una mano?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

No sé cuál de lo dos términos te bloquea. Si es _donne_ ¿Por qué no la traducción de WR?
La repartición de las cartas está trastornada/ trastocada/ desbarajustada.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## olives

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola,

Cómo se diría «modifier la donne» en español por favor? Aquí, por supuesto, no se trata de las cartas sino de una situación que está alterada. Por ejemplo, los que estabán perdiendo, ahora tienen la ventaja por el cambio en la situación y vice versa.

Contexto: «HUGO CHAVEZ a été triomphalement réélu président du Venezuela le 3 décembre. France 2 revenait lundi 18 décembre sur cet événement exceptionnel, qui modifie la donne gépolitique en Amérique Latine.»

Aquí está mi propuesta: «HUGO CHAVEZ fue triunfalmente elegido otra vez presidente del Venezuela el 3 de diciembre. France 2 volvía el lunes de 18 de diciembre sobre este acontecimiento exceptional, que invierta las tendencías geopolíticas en América Latina.»

Gracias de antemano,
Adiós.

PS: todo comentario sobre esta traducción o sobre errores en general está bienvenido.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Olives,

Una cosa es cambiar la situación otra bien distinta invertir las tendencias. Te has ido un poco por las ramas, me parece.

Solo se trata de modificación, nada más.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Mirelia

olives said:


> Hola,
> 
> Cómo se diría «modifier la donne» en español por favor? Aquí, por supuesto, no se trata de las cartas sino de una situación que está alterada. Por ejemplo, los que estabán perdiendo, ahora tienen la ventaja por el cambio en la situación y vice versa.
> 
> Contexto: «HUGO CHAVEZ a été triomphalement réélu président du Venezuela le 3 décembre. France 2 revenait lundi 18 décembre sur cet événement exceptionnel, qui modifie la donne gépolitique en Amérique Latine.»
> 
> Aquí está mi propuesta: «HUGO CHAVEZ fue triunfalmente elegido otra vez presidente del Venezuela el 3 de diciembre. France 2 volvía el lunes de 18 de diciembre sobre este acontecimiento exceptional, que invierta las tendencías geopolíticas en América Latina.»
> 
> Gracias de antemano,
> Adiós.
> 
> PS: todo comentario sobre esta traducción o sobre errores en general está bienvenido.


 

Propongo: "este acontecimiento excepcional que modifica/cambia/transforma el escenario geopolítico en América Latina"

Aunque no sé si el adjetivo "geopolítico" es del todo adecuado al sustantivo "escenario"...


----------



## olives

me parece que sí,
gracias.


----------



## pacobabel

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
hola,
me aparece esa expresión ("quant à la donne internationale, déja profondément modifiée depuis la chute du mur de Berlin..."). El diccionario WR da el valor de "situación", pero el trésor sólo recoge la acepción de repartir las cartas (también en sentido metafórico: la mano que a uno le ha tocado).

Alguien me confirma la validez de la entrada de WR?

Muchas gracias,
p.


----------



## totor

El Robert también dice que metafóricamente significa *situación*, Paco:

_Nouvelle donne: nouvelle répartition du pouvoir entre les forces en présence._


----------



## grandluc

Buenas noches
¿Qué te parece "en cuanto a las tornas internacionales, que ya se han vuelto mucho desde la caída del muro de Berlín..."?


----------



## anneta

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*
Por favor, consulta en el diccionario WR los hilos ya existentes. Norma 1.​
He oido la siguiente expresión: "* la done a changé"*
  ¿es más correcto decir la done o la situation?

    Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

La donne es la distribución de las cartas. Ahora que releo el hilo veo que _cambiar las reglas del juego_ por ejemplo no es la mejor traducción ya que las reglas pueden ser las mismas pero el poder puede haber cambiado de mano.
La donne es aquí sinónimo de prémisse.

Terepere (post 2) da buenas soluciones.

_La donne a changé_ significa que el reparto de los papeles de cada uno ha cambiado, _la situación a changé_ no lo implica.

Ejemplo.
- Depuis la fin de la Guerre mondial la situation a changé pour la classe ouvrière qui a vu son pouvoir d'achat augmenter progressivement mais la crise économique mondiale change la donne et cette classe va beaucoup souffrir.

Por decir algo.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## nay nay

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Allo!
Tengo este texto pero no estoy segura de que mi versión sea la más adecuada. Uds juzguen:
"La fourmi va être la victime de la cigale, parce qu'elle a perdu son sens de l'humour, renversement ironique de la fable; mais en même temps, cette ironie va bien au-delà d'un simple exercice de divertissement: elle rétablit une vérité. *C'est donc à une nouvelle donne que le lecteur est convié, non  à une plaisanterie*."
Es esa ultima parte en donde no estoy segura de lo que tengo: 
"*Es entonces que el lector es invitado a una nueva realidad, **no a un juego*". Me gustaría saber si hay alguna frase hecha con el ser "convié a une donne" o si puedo cambiar "la donne" por realidad, o de que otra manera puedo acomodar esa frase. En fin. Gracias de antemano. y buen inicio de año!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Como verás si lees este hilo desde su principio, "une nouvelle donne" es una situación nueva. Tu propuesta de traducción por "nueva realidad" va en este sentido y me parece igual de válida. También se puede entender como un nuevo punto de partida, una nueva base. Sin embargo, con el verbo "invitar", y en pasiva, resulta rara la frase en español. ¿Al lector se le ofrece...?

Otra cosa, pero que no se discutirá en este hilo, ya que no es ésta la pregunta: el giro "es entonces que..." tampoco me parece muy logrado en español. No te dejes atrapar por la estructura francesa, piensa en español. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
Se suele traducir al español por: *cambiar los papeles*.
_Pero la próxima llegada de Obama va a cambiar los papeles _(Le Figaro 01/01/2009).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

nay nay said:


> *C'est donc à une nouvelle donne que le lecteur est convié, non  à une plaisanterie*



En efecto, *Gurb *(hola), los papeles han cambiado, se han invertido. 

También solemos decir que ha habido un *cambio de tornas*.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Nouvelle donne: nuevo reparto de papeles.
Así que a lo que...es a *un nuevo reparto de papeles*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Otra traducción posible (más neutra)
- parámetros

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ziggy_stardust

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola, este es un texto sobre sociedades rurales en Francia, tengo problemas con esta frase:

Si le pouvoir ultime reste aux mains des grands pro­priétaires, c'est à la classe des « gros fermiers » qu'il revient sur le terrain quand *la donne sociale *l'autorise.

Si el poder supremo está en manos de grandes terratenientes, es con los «grandes agricultores» que éste regresa a la tierra cuando *la repartición/consenso social* lo permite.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Tu pregunta ha sido unida a otra ya abierta. Por favor, lee el hilo desde el principio.
Creo que la propuesta de GURB (post 22) responde a tu pregunta.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola


> _La donne a changé_ significa que el reparto de los papeles de cada uno ha cambiado, _la situación a changé_ no lo implica.


Dans ce sens on trouve de plus en plus dans la presse:* se han cambiado las tornas*. Encore ce matin dans Marca:_ Tras el resultado del Bernabéu *se han cambiado las tornas *y es ahora el Barcelona el gran favorito al título_.
Une contribution supplémentaire.
Bien à vous.


----------

